
Ask HN: S3 down in us-east-1 for everyone, or just mostly everyone? - pavel_lishin
Taking bets on whether status page begins to reflect actual status before the problem is fixed.
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15251469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15251469).

